# uh oh, broken fin on goldfish...



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

My new goldfish ive had for a little over a week has a broken swimming fin (on the side). Shes not eating and her buddy is picking on her fin quite a bit. The only think I have is a critter keeper with heater that heats to 78 ...should I put here in there and treat her? Also how do I treat her? Do I use meds or just 100% water changes every day...Ive read they cant tolerate salt, but will she need salt? Today I did a 50% water change and added some stress coat but the buddy is still really after her.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

NO HEATERS FOR GOLDFISH !!!!!!!!!!!....lol
if the other fish keeps picking at the injury it is best to move it....if there is an open wound then treat it...if not just leave it alone..only do normal water changes.....unless it is in a new uncycled tank..then do 25-40% daily water changes...broken fins are not usually a big deal...i have seen fish long many years with broken fins...salt won't do anything to help it either...don't bother....


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok so I will probably move her to the critter keeper tomorrow AM if the other one is still picking on her, the picking just started today so I will watch and see if shes still picking at her tomorrow...I wish she'd eat :/ ...should I do 100% water changes everyday if I move shes in the critter keeper? Doesnt appear to be an open wound just a broke fin with a swollen bump beneath it. If I dont move her to the critter keeper I should just keep caring for them as normal?


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

It was getting so cold here, weve has some below zero nights so I had turned it on, but I will definitely turn it way down


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I moved her to the critter keeper tonight, her fin is all torn up from the nips, there a scale mangaled and the swelling is getting larger  Couldnt imagine what she did to it! Filter perhaps?


----------

